# What does this symbol mean



## ArroyoMasonry (Jun 16, 2017)

The 6 with a half Circle


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

ArroyoMasonry said:


> The 6 with a half Circle




Isn't there a legend on your funny pages?



_________


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

ArroyoMasonry said:


> The 6 with a half Circle


Maybe floor drain. Not sure why half circle.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

6" step down in a door way?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

it also appears to be out of scale to the rest of the drawing.

how about a section view?

Like Mike said no index?


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

It means you need to initiate an RFI.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I hope you'll let us know when you figure it out.


----------



## ArroyoMasonry (Jun 16, 2017)

Sure will


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

tgeb said:


> 6" step down in a door way?


That would be my guess too but one doesn't want to be guessing, yes to the above suggestions.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

It is a step up or down symbol.

The rectangular area is a 6" high pad.

Andy.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Never seen step up or step down to be indicated with that symbol. I would call whoever made that plan and see what it means.


----------



## dbbii2 (Apr 27, 2017)

I've seen this before. It indicates a step in the slab. Looking at how it is drawn, I'd assume it means the rectangle is 6" lower than the main slab.

Is there some kind of a recessed floor mat there? Is there a floor drain in this? Maybe for some kind of a tank?


----------



## kapena (Aug 20, 2004)

If that symbol really indicates a 6" step down in the slab, then I have to say that I much prefer the old-style numbered sectional line, along with its corresponding separate drawing which prevents any of the confusion on what that stupid symbol is supposed to mean. 
Maybe the engineer or architect is a graduate of that common-core education so many kids have had to suffer through.


----------



## dbbii2 (Apr 27, 2017)

It seems to show up more on structural plans than architectural. I think Architects get paid by the page (more details). Structural guys seem to not want to draw many details.


----------



## lge77 (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm with you on this. Tho the drawing is really out of scale.



ScipioAfricanus said:


> It is a step up or down symbol.
> 
> The rectangular area is a 6" high pad.
> 
> Andy.


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> It is a step up or down symbol.
> 
> The rectangular area is a 6" high pad.
> 
> Andy.


Yep, this


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Shower stall with kerb detail? or a pocket for a Jacuzzi type tub-shower?


----------



## qualitycustom (Nov 2, 2015)

That marking is not a standard architectural element. Rather it is something that should be called out in a legend. Not a stairs element either from what I can tell.

Ron
Quality Custom Interiors


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

That is the universal symbol for an RFI.


----------

